# What kind of huting do you think is funnest?



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

*What kind of huting do you think is funnest?*​
Deer1730.91%Duck1425.45%Goose1425.45%Dove35.45%Elk00.00%Coyote11.82%Fox11.82%Squirrel/Rabbit23.64%Other Big Game (Bear Caribou Moose11.82%Crow23.64%


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

What kind of hunting do you think is funnest?


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Dangit i accidently voted for deer instead of duck!


----------



## greenheadfallon (Oct 19, 2005)

Ducks by far, You gotta love it when those mallards are cupped and commited!!! :beer:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

greenheadfallon said:


> Ducks by far, You gotta love it when those mallards are cupped and commited!!! :beer:


  ^ ditto ^ 

And by "funnest", I assume you mean, "most fun"? :roll:


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Although the majority of my time goes for Archery deer, you just gotta love blasting away at a hickory tree full of bushy tails!

Everytime I go into the woods with a long barreled shotgun and a box of shells my mind drifts back to the scene of a 12 year old kid sitting in the middle of a stand of hickory dressed in jeans and a military jacket, cradled protectively in his arms, is a well oiled NEF 20 guage. His pockets are filled with a precious few Federal Field Loads, bought by the kid wearing the jacket, bought with hard earned money the kid worked for himself.

Bet you can't guess who I'm describing!
:beer:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

goose!


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

To me it is deer hunting and all the traditions that goes with it. Also it seems in all other types of hunting & fishing, both of my sons are not commited to being with. But when it comes time for deer hunting, both are there plus a majority of family & friends. :beer:


----------



## Alaskan Brown Bear Killer (Feb 22, 2005)

Moose and Caribou are in the "Deer Family" but I chose other.
I really love Caribou hunting, it's not like most people think, with thousands of animals in front of you and you just take your pick :eyeroll: .
Most times you only see one at a time and when you first see the it might be a mile away. 
I like the danger factor of Brown bears in the mix and looking over your sholder as your quartering up the caribou.
I also like the challaging long shots you get.
Moose and bear hunting is a blast too :beer:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

greenheadfallon said:


> Ducks by far, You gotta love it when those mallards are cupped and commited!!! :beer:


 I agree :beer: BY THE WAY YOU SHOULD SAY WHAT KIND OF HUNTING IS *MORE FUN* not funnest


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

I hunt every type of game there is available without going to the extreme areas of the state. I've hunted and been successful in everything I've chased, I've walked corn fields behind dogs in the pheasant capital of the world, I've killed ducks in flooded corn fields in some of the most spectacular sloughs I've ever layed eyes on, which was in North Dakota, I've traveled the Central Flyway, I've seen thousands of ducks tornadoing down before my eyes, I've never missed the dove opener September 1st, regardless of what school project is due the next day, and can not answer this question. But perhaps the one I miss the most is turkey. I was a hardcore turkey hunter, perhaps even more hardcore of a turkey hunter than I am a duck hunter. Then, some noisy neighbors didn't like me turkey hunting on the adjacent property, so they nagged the farmer long enough(a close friend), that I finally gave it up for his sake.

To this day, I still chase:
Whitetail Deer
Hnnkers
Quackers
Quail
Pheasant
Turkey
Squirrel
Rabbit
and am die hard in all of those, and love to spend time doing those.... What do I do the most? Ducks of course, it holds the longest season, and they don't disappear after two weeks like dove. What have I hunted the longest? Deer. It's what I got started in so NO MATTER what offer I have to go hutn somewhere, how many ducks are around, or what the circumstances are, I will NEVER miss the deer opener. There is something about walking that same footpath through the pasture that I beat down 8 years ago, alone, early in teh morning, through the frost covered leaves, crawling between the wires of the fence, and walking down the hill to my little bare patch in the high grass over looking a creek, watching the ducks glide into teh beaver dam pond, and having the sunrise to my back. I love to duck hunt, and devote more time to it than anything, but I will never not be a deer hunter.


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

come on thats not even fair they are all equally fun But i really Enjoy Upland, Deer, waterfowl, Predator, Dove, and small game in general. But i picked Deer Hunting because of all the memories made when i went hunting with my father of course he always made me walk the tallest grass while he walked around the outside ain't that right curty. :lol:


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Ducks don' t go thud the same way a goose does.:wink:


----------



## Ranger_Compact (Nov 2, 2005)

h2ofwlr said:


> Ducks don' t go thud the same way a goose does.:wink:


I got hit by a falling duck my dad shot once, knocked me right off the bucket seat!

Ducks don't weigh as much as geese do for carrying back either... :wink:


----------



## SODSUCKER (Mar 24, 2005)

There is nothing better than double lunging a deer that is so close to you that you can almost touch it. On the other hand just being outdoors and hunting or fishing something is the funnestest.

SODSUCKER


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Gooseboy - you left Pheasant/Grouse/Partridge off!!! :-?

Thus, I went with dove.


----------



## RiveRat (Sep 19, 2004)

Pheasants don't get a vote? I love all hunting and target shooting, when I'm not hunting. I'm fortunate to be self-employed, work at home and can fire a hi-power off my back porch.


----------



## wirehairman (Oct 31, 2005)

There is no choice for hunting upland birds with my dogs, so I did not vote.


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

94silverado said:


> But i picked Deer Hunting because of all the memories made when i went hunting with my father of course he always made me walk the tallest grass while he walked around the outside ain't that right curty. :lol:


 Watch it PUNK !!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## RiveRat (Sep 19, 2004)

That's sort of a "rite of passage" isn't it curty?


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

RiveRat said:


> That's sort of a "rite of passage" isn't it curty?


 :lol: Darn right it is...Call it an elder thing,senority,boss,father,whatever works for me :lol:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Coyotes...I like the challenge and the cold weather!


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Mule Deer!!


----------



## 94silverado (Oct 16, 2005)

You keep telling yourself that Curty but remember this next year when we go deer hunting "ye who walk the tallest grass gets the biggest buck!"
:bartime: :sniper: :lol:


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

Where's the turkey category?


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Sorry i forgot turkey and upland guys as i love upland hunting but never done turkey hunting. Anyway sorry.


----------



## bowshot (Feb 15, 2006)

i have to say i hunt everything but you forgot to put fish on there i do alot of fish sticking in the summer but as far as fun busting somy yotes and foxes is alot of fun but deer with a bow is deffinatly the funnest


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

I didnt forget fish i just dont think they apply although i really like fishing also.


----------



## Trois_Beaux_Canards (Dec 14, 2005)

Ranger_Compact said:


> And by "funnest", I assume you mean, "most fun"? :roll:


Ya' beat me to it :biggrin: Also, I go hunting...not huting.

Oh, and I choose ducks!


----------



## gooseboy (Sep 13, 2005)

Damnit lol common Canards gimme a break!


----------



## cbass (Sep 9, 2003)

deer hunting (any big game hunting) takes the cake. Can only shot one/year with the bow,gun, etc. unless you shot slick heads, but can shot the living $%@# out of ducks and geese. To me it is much more rewarding and challenging.
However it is all terribly enjoyable!! Later


----------

